
Qualcomm server chips now available to ARM developers through cloud service - jbott
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3041941/servers/qualcomm-server-chips-now-available-to-arm-developers-through-cloud-service.html
======
ris
Tangential thought here - I wonder if we'll ever get to the point that we're
using processor designs in the cloud that we never get to own or see in
person. It's considered the provider's business how they build their silicon
and what's actually providing the service. The ISA is effectively considered
their API.

Cloud providers are already known to use custom Xeon variants, and I can
imagine a lot of people who use the new POWER9 instances that will supposedly
be hitting google cloud platform some time soon would be people who wouldn't
ordinarily have wanted to actually invest in _purchasing_ a pricy POWER
system...

~~~
ashitlerferad
Renting computing resources will probably always appeal to a certain
proportion of the population, same as for houses.

